# couldn't start x

## punkid

我已经按照要求设置好了xorg.conf，但是运行startx无法启动。出现如下错误提示

```
X Window System Version 6.8.0

Release Date: 8 September 2004

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux patrix 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 #1 Sun Jan 16 00:12:43 CST 2005 i686

Build Date: 24 January 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb  3 17:23:42 2005

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

Parse error on line 47 of section Monitor in file /root/xorg.conf.new

   The HorizSync keyword must be followed by a list of numbers or ranges.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

我的xorg.conf是：

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Microsoft"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "PHILIPS 107E"

   HorizSync    3160368.0 - 0.0

   HorizSync    30.0 - 70.0

   VertRefresh  542786048.0 - 875836672.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## bernath

```
Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     310   230   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "PHL"

   ModelName    "PHILIPS 107E"

   HorizSync    30 - 70

   VertRefresh  70 - 85

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection
```

----------

## EricHsu

个人经验: 配置 xorg 的最便捷工具是 xorgcfg

它直接给你自动检测配置好并启动一个 X 界面 (尽管很丑...)

接着你可以一项一项配置, 最后保存 xorg.conf

然后再在此 xorg.conf 的基础上改你想改的  :Smile: 

有点离题, 不过也许有用吧~

----------

## punkid

谢谢，问题已经解决了。

不过还有一个小问题，我的鼠标是微软的光学极动鲨，我该怎么配置xorg.conf让滚轮起作用啊？

----------

## EricHsu

 *punkid wrote:*   

> 谢谢，问题已经解决了。
> 
> 不过还有一个小问题，我的鼠标是微软的光学极动鲨，我该怎么配置xorg.conf让滚轮起作用啊？

 

试试配置这么一段:

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

 :Smile: 

----------

